# Router table top - MDF or Contiboard ??



## LarryS. (18 Jan 2008)

All,

I've been through the forum and found a lot of info but wondering if anyone has any preferences : 

I'm building a router table and have come to the point of making the top. In the shop I have 18mm MDF or wood from a laminated wardrobe (also 18mm). As I see it my choices are :

Double up the laminated wood from the wardrobe 
or
Double up the MDF and varnish it (to stop is absorbing moisture and warping)

Anyone think one way is better than the other ?

thanks in advance, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Paul AKA king of the router tables

It all depends on the size of the table. Two layers of MDF glued and screwed the 45 x 70 bearers. But where the router is going to sit make it just one thickness, this way you will get an extra 18mm router cutter length. If the plug depth of your router is 50mm what ever the thickness of the top you will lose this amount so using 36mm top your plug length will only be 14mm. My router table as an aluminium top which is only 10mm thick. You could use 9mm MDF or plywood but strengthen with 18mm MDF. To make it clearer I will make alterations to the drawing. 

Alan


----------



## LarryS. (18 Jan 2008)

Alan,

The router table top will be beside the cast iron table saw top (so utilising the space for both by being housed in one cabinet). The router table section is 60cm x 45 cm and I am planning to buy an aluminium insert to go into it (the tilgear one based on Steve Maskery and others advice).


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2008)

Alan - I'm assuming Paul was intending to use a table insert plate. In which case there is no need to worry about losing any plunge depth.

Paul - A good way to build a router table top is to laminate two thicknesses of 18mm MDF, which sould ensure that it stays flat under the load of the router. It is also a good idea to use a high pressure laminate, such as Formica, to the top and bottom. This gives a nice slick cleanable surface and ensures that the top is balanced, which eliminates warping.


----------



## LarryS. (18 Jan 2008)

Slim":9fkiryic said:


> Alan - I'm assuming Paul was intending to use a table insert plate. In which case there is no need to worry about losing any plunge depth.
> 
> Paul - A good way to build a router table top is to laminate two thicknesses of 18mm MDF, which sould ensure that it stays flat under the load of the router. It is also a good idea to use a high pressure laminate, such as Formica, to the top and bottom. This gives a nice slick cleanable surface and ensures that the top is balanced, which eliminates warping.



slim, 
would b&q or somewhere similar sell formica ? (I want to get the table done this weekend as I am pushed for time). My original idea was to simply sand and varnish the MDF rather than laminate it so its slippy


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2008)

If I remember correctly, some people have used the laminate back panels for fireplaces from B&Q. Not sure where you could get Formica.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Hi Paul

Drawing as promised and yes B & Q will have Formica or similar product.

http://www.alanwakefield.co.uk/Mighty_Genghis.pdf

Can I ask a question as any one considered producing a How to Guide for such a project?


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":zwog4wu7 said:


> Can I ask a question as any one considered producing a How to Guide for such a project?



Yep... :norm:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Hi Paul

Sorry just uploaded wrong drawing but all ok now.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

So is there a How to Guide and if so what’s the link


----------



## LarryS. (18 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":3ii7oy7k said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Drawing as promised and yes B & Q will have Formica or similar product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":1bab9qf6 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Sorry just uploaded wrong drawing but all ok now.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Jan 2008)

Alan if you do a search you will come up with some for yourself, but in the mean time, here are 2 of the ones I like.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... townmartin

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... townmartin

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Hi Mike

It’s not for me it’s for Paul


----------



## Mike.C (18 Jan 2008)

Hi Alan,   Ok, here are a couple for you to check out Paul :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jan 2008)

Hi Team

How come the two threads showing the construction of a router table, have not been turned into a proper all sing all dancing How 2 Guide and published as such after all the forum as such a section ? I just think that members who go to so much trouble to share knowledge should be given proper credit have these types of threads published under the How 2 section.


----------



## superunknown (19 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":2iwkadnf said:


> Hi Team
> 
> How come the two threads showing the construction of a router table, have not been turned into a proper all sing all dancing How 2 Guide and published as such after all the forum as such a section ? I just think that members who go to so much trouble to share knowledge should be given proper credit have these types of threads published under the How 2 section.



I have often thought that it would be really helpful if these types of threads got gathered together some how. All the workshop build threads in one place would be a great thing and a good resource for future builders. (like me )


----------



## motownmartin (20 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":3btm6lu0 said:


> Hi Team
> 
> How come the two threads showing the construction of a router table, have not been turned into a proper all sing all dancing How 2 Guide and published as such after all the forum as such a section ? I just think that members who go to so much trouble to share knowledge should be given proper credit have these types of threads published under the How 2 section.


Generous words Alan  , when I done my WIP thread it was to get help from others with more knowledge than myself, which I might add it worked a treat, taking on board what you said, it would be a good thing if someone edited these threads but I suppose it would be too time consuming.


----------

